# Verarbeitung G400 vs. MX518



## Crix1990 (5. August 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen meine MX518 gegen ne G400 zu tauschen (auch wenn mir die MX optisch ebsser gefällt).

Meine MX ist halt schon 6 Jahre alt und langsam etwas gammelig (auch wenn sie noch gut läuft).

Eine Sage hat mich an der MX aber immer gestört: Die Verarbeitung vom Seitenmaterial (wo der Daumen aufliegt)!
Ich hatte mal nen Fleck an der stelle (wahr wahrscheinlich Schokolade) und wollt ihn leicht mit dem Daumen wegkratzen und hab leicht (wirklich ganz leicht) mit dem Nagel drübergekratzt. Ich hatte da sofort ne deutlich sicht- und fühlbare Riefe drin, die total unangenehm war, musste die quasi erstmal entgraten.

Ist die G400 da besser?


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2011)

Ich habe heute die G400 mal im Media Markt ausprobiert. Sie ist ergonomisch nicht viel anders als die MX518, auch die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht viel anders. Ich würde bei der MX 518 bleiben bis sie komplett aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2011)

Ja ich muss sagen nutze auch schon seit Jahren die MX518 und es gibt nix besseres! Die Maus wurde auch unlängst zu besten  Maus aller Zeiten gewählt, also von daher..........!


----------



## Westcoast (5. August 2011)

G400 ist der nachfolger und nicht viel anders. du kannst deine MX 518 nach 6 jahren in rente schicken.
so teuer ist die G400 auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Crix1990 (5. August 2011)

Das hatte ich auch überlegt, leider ist die etwas hässlicher


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja ich muss sagen nutze auch schon seit Jahren die MX518 und es gibt nix besseres! Die Maus wurde auch unlängst zu besten  Maus aller Zeiten gewählt, also von daher..........!


 Besseres ist die G400 : D



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die G400 mal im Media Markt ausprobiert. *Sie ist ergonomisch nicht viel anders als die MX518, auch die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht viel anders.* Ich würde bei der MX 518 bleiben bis sie komplett aufgebraucht ist.


Was erwartest du bei einem "quasi-refesh"?



Westcoast schrieb:


> G400 ist der nachfolger und nicht viel anders. du kannst deine MX 518 nach 6 jahren in rente schicken.
> so teuer ist die G400 auch wieder nicht.


Das kannst du.



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch überlegt, leider ist die etwas hässlicher


Beim CS:S Pro zoggen schaust du auf deine Maus? 0o

Ich hatte die MX518 2 Jahre und habe die G400 vorbestellt.
Super Maus und schon wegen den zusätzlichen DPI lohnt es sich! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Die Form sowie die Tasten sind genau dieselben wie bei der MX!


----------



## Crix1990 (5. August 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob mir die DPI was bringen (ich nutz jetzt meistens 800).
Hach, ich bin unentschlossen^^
Ich könnte meine auch einfach grundreinigen und die Pads tauschen...

Is die Oberfläche der G400 eigendlich auch glatt, oder rauh?


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2011)

Die Oberfläche ist gummiert glatt. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass deine MX518 mal ersetzt werden muss, dann solltest du schon die G400 nehmen. Vorteil ist die höhere Abtastung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2011)

Crix1990 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob mir die DPI was bringen (ich nutz jetzt meistens 800).
> Hach, ich bin unentschlossen^^
> Ich könnte meine auch einfach grundreinigen und die Pads tauschen...
> 
> Is die Oberfläche der G400 eigendlich auch glatt, oder rauh?


 Sie ist auch glatt.
Ich nutzte immer 1800 DPI und jetzt nutze ich 3600 DPI...
Du musst dich wohl selber entscheiden.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crix1990 (5. August 2011)

Ist sie nu gummiert, oder aus glattem Plastik?


----------



## Own3r (6. August 2011)

Glattes gummiertes Plastik 

So wie die MX518 auch. Du kannst mit der G400 nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Gnome (6. August 2011)

Die G700 is unschlagbar . Wobei ich die MX518 auch in Rente schicken würde wenn...


----------

